# How do you clean FP nibs?



## Sberger (Jan 9, 2010)

Need a little advise.  Have a FP that I made a couple of months ago and it worked fine till I recently put in the second ink cartridge.  It now skips and does not write well at all.  Would not think it to be the ink?  My question is how can I clean the nib?  
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 9, 2010)

Nibs can be cleaned by soaking in luke warm water, with or without a splash of household ammonia.  For more information, check out the "Behind the Nib" series of articles in the site Library.


----------



## Sberger (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks, Bluesman!  I had seen that thread in the index, but never had been there.  Thanks again.
Steve


----------



## jskeen (Jan 10, 2010)

I use a syringe that I got at the pharmacy for giving medicine to the  offspring.  It fits over the stub almost exactly like the converter.  I fill it up with windex and squeeze a teaspoon through, and the last quarter usually runs clear. I then run a teaspoon of water through it, and then blow it out with a little compressed air.  If that don't work, you may have to go ahead and break the nib and feed out of the section, separate them and clean with a old toothbrush and windex, then rinse, dry and reassemble.  YMMV


----------

